# La plume dans la photo du Macbook Pro 17 pouces?



## angelswarriors (28 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me baladais sur le site Apple afin de regarder un peu les carac' du nouveau Macbook Pro 17 pouces, et je tombe sur cette page:

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/features-17inch.html

Sur la deuxième grande image, on peut voir une plume multicolore en fond d'écran. J'avoue que je n'ai jamais vu de plus beau fond d'écran, quelqu'un saurait ou je peux me le procurer?

Merci par avance


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

C'est peut-être dans Aperture, il est difficile de trouver les images d'Apple.


----------



## Elliot_Valentine (28 Février 2009)

Tiens un aperçu:






Lien vers l'image en grand (pas pu l'uploader sur Imashack car trop gros):
http://www.partage-facile.com/158852-Peacock_Feather_by_envoyzero.jpg.html


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Merci .


----------



## angelswarriors (1 Mars 2009)

Merci beaucoup!


----------

